# V6 Supercharged motor and Exterior/Interior combos for the C6 ??s



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

ill be looking into an Audi A6 in about a year, i was looking through Audi's website and notice that the A6 not offer a V6 supercharged motor, since when were these engines placed in the A6? 
i was looking into the 3.2 (any strong V6 motor) and the V8 (4.2?) models, but if theres a supercharged V6 in any 06-08 models then thats what ill probably be looking into instead.
also, where can i look over the exterior and interior combos that are offered for 06-08 model C6s? basically, i want to see my options, i dont want to limit myself to what i find on autotrader.
any info/help is much appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

The 3.0 Supercharger is a new engine offered in 09+. If you are looking for an 06-08 you can choose between the V6 3.2 and the V8 4.2. If you need Quattro it is an option on the 3.2 and standard on the 4.2.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

Quattro will probably be neccesary.
what are my options exterior colors and interior colors?
is there a list or some sort of catalog that i can browse through the net?
maybe ill just search some in the meantime. thanks.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Not really sure of exact color combos. If you build an A6 on audiusa.com the colors are the same on the 06-08 except the new color Avurntine Blue. Also, in the 06-08 the Amerretto interior was solid seats, now the amerretto is black seats, with the brown inserts and door inserts, and ceiling.


----------

